# No way to sell or give away unwanted items.



## RNRita (Sep 12, 2019)

Maybe I missed something but I have so many extras and when I click there is no way to sell them now. Anyone else have this? It was much easier to hand them over to Gulliver.


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 12, 2019)

RNRita said:


> Maybe I missed something but I have so many extras and when I click there is no way to sell them now. Anyone else have this? It was much easier to hand them over to Gulliver.



If you go to Timmy (or Tommy...whichever one sells the items in the marketplace) and click on him there is an option to sell.


----------



## Ras (Sep 12, 2019)

And the one selling clothing will buy stuff, too. Now we need a way to get rid of unwanted Blathers maps, though I guess they’re not hurting anything just sitting there.


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 15, 2019)

i hate the new update because there's no way to get rid of stuff and get useful things from it anymore ): i don't want like 1000 bells or less, i want snacks ):<


----------



## Romaki (Sep 15, 2019)

It's so annoying. We get so many extra items with every single event, even if you want to keep ever single item you'll still get so many dupes that would sell for less than 10000 bells when you talk with Timmy/Tommy... I do like the Gulliver update in some ways (like being able to have him sail three times at once and do it over and over again to farm what you want and make that choice), but I think we really need a replacement to get some value out of event dupes.


----------



## FriendlyBumblebee (Sep 15, 2019)

You too, huh? I guess I'm okay with selling regular item duplicates and the free stuff from events, but I wish I had some way to get something nice in exchange for the duplicate items I get from cookies. What a waste of leaf tickets...


----------

